#  Nachrichten >   Medizin: Abnehmen durch ACE-Hemmer? >

## aerzteblatt.de

Melbourne ? Transgene Mäuse, denen das Angiotensin-converting Enzyme (ACE) fehlt, nehmen bei gleicher Ernährung weniger stark zu. Dies ergab eine Studie in den Proceedings of the National Academy of Sciences (PNAS 2008; doi: 10.1073/pnas.0802690105), die ...  [Weiterlesen...]

----------

